

Aerial Imagery of 95% of New Zealand released under open license - polemic
https://data.linz.govt.nz/x/vuozYk

======
chippy
The license is: CC BY 3.0 NZ
[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/nz/](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/nz/)

~~~
userbinator
Why exactly is there a "New Zealand" version of the license, and how does it
differ from the regular CC BY 3.0 ?

~~~
_delirium
In pre-4.0 versions of the CC licenses, they produced "ported" versions that
were intended to adapt the general principles of each license to the specifics
of each jurisdiction's norms/terminology. 4.0 seems to have dropped that and
written "international" licenses instead.

------
nabla9
Finland has had this since 2012. It really helps small companies who develop
gis and map applications as well as hobbyists.

[http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/opendata](http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/opendata)

[http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/opendata/list-of-the-
digi...](http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/opendata/list-of-the-digital-data-
products-to-be-opened)

~~~
polemic
Not just small companies - the highest users of this data are large
engineering consultancies, research institutions are various central and local
government agencies. Then GIS firms, architects and planners. Hobbyists use
the data, for sure, but there are massive economic benefits in this data, for
many industries.

------
_puk
Minecraft version or it didn't happen ;)

Great to see more and more of these official maps becoming available.

Is this something that can be (has been?) incorporated into the likes of
OpenStreetMap? The full dataset (544GB) is available to download or order, so
presumably it is technically possible.

~~~
mejackreed
Not necessarily. OpenStreetMap relies on users to digitize features. Many of
the OSM editors already include imagery from other providers. My guess would
be digitizing from this imagery would not be much different and not worth the
effort. The Landsat [1] program is another great contribution for imagery.
Though lately programs like these have been in jeopardy with the congressional
cut of everything science [2].

[1] [http://landsatlook.usgs.gov/](http://landsatlook.usgs.gov/) [2]
[http://ens-newswire.com/2013/08/08/uncertain-funding-jeopard...](http://ens-
newswire.com/2013/08/08/uncertain-funding-jeopardizes-u-s-land-imaging-
satellites/)

------
orthecreedence
Would be really cool if Aerofly
([http://www.aeroflyfs.com/](http://www.aeroflyfs.com/)) did a New Zealand
map.

------
triggercut
First thing I randomly zoomed in on was a sheep.

------
baconhigh
There was an error querying that location.

------
bonjourmr
A similar, albeit private yet arguably more intuitive, Australian alternative:
[http://nearmap.com/au](http://nearmap.com/au)

